# Looking for a GR that needs a home in CA



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Hi, welcome to the forum! I am way on the other side of the continent, so I don't have any suggestions for dogs needing a home right now, but it's my understanding that waiting lists for rescues can be quite long, so I'd suggest getting on any and every rescue's list that you can asap, if you have not done so already. 

Good luck!


----------



## nwcali (Nov 22, 2014)

I have  I'm on the waiting list of six different rescues and have left my name and number with multiple breeders letting them know if they ever need to part with an older dog I would be happy to give it a home.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi, welcome to GRF! 

I think the dog you want is out there, for sure. Your description sounds like many dogs I've seen put up for adoption. Since you're listed yourself with all the rescues, I suggest just staying on top of a search. Check craigslist frequently and petfinder. And keep an eye on this forum. Quite a few people have found their dogs through contacts on here or through posts about rescues needing a home. I'd also look into dogs farther out than california. There are networks of volunteers who help drive dogs to new homes. Good luck!


----------



## nwcali (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for the advice ) It is very appreciated!


----------

